# 1 DIN Bluetooth USB aux card $11 Blaupunkt



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

MY stash of junkyard OEM radios was depleted. I really wanted to move up to the digital world. I bought a Blaupunkt Toronto from Walmart online for $11. Actually I bought 2. Then I paid 20 at the local stereo joint for an adapter cable so I didn't have to cut anything in my 382,000 mile 97 Passat TDI. Look I know it ain't audiophile or high end but it is a great unit with bluetooth and phone integration. It will take USB, the little SD card, or aux in front. It has 4 channel out plus a pair of RCA to drive an amp, a mini stereo out, and an additional USB in the back. Also since it has no disk or tape mechanism to take up space, it is less than 2" thick which leaves plenty of room to stash an amp behind it. It does also require an antenna adapter which I need to score but for functionality, looks, and price I have to give it 5 stars. Remember Blaupunkt has been OEM for VW, Porsche, BMW, etc in the past.


----------

